# 'c#' - what is this



## Gaurav265 (Jun 23, 2011)

I am new to programming.i want to know that what to say this--#, c#, etc.  
what  is difference between java, python, c , c++ ,.net .where and how to start first the coding.i have not idea about on this pls explain and give me some advise.
plssss don't laugh on me...


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Jun 23, 2011)

# is pronounced as sharp. So C# is pronounced as C Sharp.

C# is a programming language like Java, C, C++, Python.

It's of C family, C, C++, C#.

On how to start coding, I'd like to know do you know any programming language or you are new to programming??

If you are new start with C(peoples generally recommend it), though I personally recommend to start with Python.

If you know other languages, you can easily grasp C# specially if you know Java.

When you install Visual Studio, it includes, VB.NET, C#, J#, C++.

So you can say, it's a Microsoft Product.


----------



## paul.soumyabrata (Jun 23, 2011)

Programming languages can be divided into various categories. I am not going into the details, just google for yourself. The first query that you have given, the language has been jointly designed by Microsoft Corporation, to support their .NET framework, and the syntax is heavily taken from Java Standard Edition, which in turn is heavily taken from C++ and C.

Secondly, Java, C++, C#(pronounced as C-hash, though there are other ways of pronouncing it, just google it) are all object oriented language. Now C is a procedure oriented language. So my recommendation will be, to actually start programming, by starting to learn C, and then go to C++ and Java Standard Edition, Enterprise Edition and Micro Edition.

C will introduce you to the basic concepts of programming such as datatypes, variables, procedures(functions or modules), library functions, and the real power of C and C++ pointers.

So start with C, and get a good book. My preference for the book will be *The Complete Reference C by Herbert Schildt*. *It is the best book to start learning C. The author has also written books on C++, Java and C# as well under the same title, and many others. My favorite author, along with the millions of professional programmers around the world. You can also books, authored by Robert Lafore, though, first you start by Herbert Schildt, and then go to Robert Lafore.*

So start coding............


----------



## Gaurav265 (Jun 23, 2011)

Very very thanks for helping,and c# is pronounced as c-hash and c-sharp.am i right.do you tell me a good website where i start online tutorial.i have installed ms visual studio 2010.i dont know anything about programming (only know the introduction).


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Jun 23, 2011)

Well, then I'd suggest to leave C# for now, and start with C or Python.

For starting with C, refer *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/programming/132924-c-c-beginners-guide-post-basic-questions-here.html


----------



## SlashDK (Jun 24, 2011)

If you are taking a course from a good place you can inquire wether they start from the basics in C++ or not. I learnt c++ from NIIT without learning c (although it differs from teacher to teacher if they teach the basics). I'm learning Java right now and would recommend that you start from c/c++ before any other languages.


----------



## Garbage (Jun 24, 2011)

krishnandu.sarkar said:


> C# is a programming language like Java, C, C++, Python.
> 
> *It's of C family, C, C++, C#.*



I don't think its entirely true. Though C and C++ have many similarities, C# differs a lot from both.



paul.soumyabrata said:


> ..., C#(pronounced as C-hash, though there are other ways of pronouncing it, just google it) ...



No No No! AFAIK it is NEVER pronounced as C-hash. It is always pronounced as C Sharp. Even the wikipedia article mentions


> C# *(pronounced see sharp)* is a multi-paradigm programming language ...


C Sharp (programming language) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

@OP,

If you want more information about C#, please go through Wikipedia page or following link-
The C# Language

On a side note, if you are starting with programming, I would recommend starting with Python or C.


----------

